# lowell area



## notsayn (Apr 28, 2013)

5-7 found 46 nice sized yellows .5-8 walked at least 8 miles four 47 yellows tough hunt .5-8 short walk 24 yellow some fresh poped greys. 5-10 cold front cool rain ,great hunting conditions found 125 mixed sizes and color.5-11 went threw hell to get to heaven briar thicket with dead apple and mixed elm a nice flush picked 170 mixed size and color came out scratched and torn .for years ive been using the shroom sack but seems like when u get that many in there at once smashing and cracking becomes a problem for the bottom shrooms, any one else notice that, goin again today somewhere.


----------



## morellaurel (May 14, 2013)

Hey Im in NWI also. I went hunting in forest preserve in Dyer today with no luck at all. Got any suggestions?


----------



## notsayn (Apr 28, 2013)

dont go there !me and my dad got warning ticket by cook county forest preserve police ten years ago did research and found out it is illegal to remove any thing from ill forest preseves period. check out illinois message board and youll see its true most of that ground is clay and really takes a wet spring to produce a decent crop easy to get skunked in clay areas just being honest hope you do well somewhere


----------

